# a new thing



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's the most recent 'thing' I've been working on... I carved the skull from a piece of 2 part urethane for a different concept, but didn't like how it turned out. Now that it has a purpose I am liking it alot. The body is shaped with chickenwire, then covered in duct tape and filled with 2 part urethane. I then coated him in celluclay. The arms and legs are from an ACC Mr. Thrifty Spider


















after the celluclay dried, I decided he needed an outfit like the machines on the cookie assembly line in Edward Scissorhands...hammered metal with leather straps and buckles. They have been sculpted with paperclay.

















more to come as he develops.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

as always, looking good, Dave!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice work!!!!you always come up with something cool!!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very Tim Burtonish so far. Lookin' creepy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting, reminds me of Krough also. What you useing for teeth?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> What you useing for teeth?


the teeth are toothpicks and bamboo skewers.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

He's great so far, can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

using the tongs from plastic forks? LOL I like the look so far.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Amazing work,,, as is expected from you.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

sigh....I guess I cant rest on my laurels any longer, couldn't you have waited till christmas was over? (dragging myself to the workbench).

Nice work Dave, can't wait to see him painted!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Interesting, reminds me of Krough also. What you useing for teeth?


Yeah, I can see the Krough shining through in it, too. Sinister and evil, I likey.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BuriedAlive said:


> Yeah, I can see the Krough shining through in it, too. Sinister and evil, I likey.


I take that as a high compliment....thank you both.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks great Dave, can't wait to see it painted


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Dave...good eye for detail


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I really shouldn't hate you this close to christmas, but you really make it hard not too....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very, very cool dave....I'm lovin it!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

dave your amazing


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slimy said:


> I really shouldn't hate you this close to christmas, but you really make it hard not too....


....."it may be, perhaps that his shoes were too tight.
It may be his head wasn't screwed on just right.
But i think that the most likely reason of all
may have been that his heart was two sizes too small.

But whatever the reason, his heart or his shoes, 
he stood there on Christmas eve 
Hating the Whos."


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow...nice work Dave. And now I'm feeling very lazy and non-ambitious...so thank you for that Dave!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

metal pants!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ooooh what I'd do for some metal pants, but I'd likely just spring a leak and rust myself immobile...great detailing.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just way too cool. What kind of metal you gonna go for? Steel looking or tarnished brass/copper? Has the little guy got a name or a backstory yet or do those come along gradually during the building?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Just way too cool. What kind of metal you gonna go for? Steel looking or tarnished brass/copper? Has the little guy got a name or a backstory yet or do those come along gradually during the building?


My first thought was to do the copper/brass look, but a hammered pewter would be cool too. I'll just have to go shopping and see what strikes me. He does not have a name yet, and I have just been referring to him as 'Thing'. Sometimes when I dream up a character the name comes first, and sometimes it doesn't come along until much later....I suppose one of these evenings he will scuttle up next to my bed and whisper his name in my ear.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking great. I really like the little nubs from where his wings were gnawed off.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

neato.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Just Has the little guy got a name or a backstory yet or do those come along gradually during the building?


He now has a name....
Say hello to Clink.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

lol we are loving it.. 
Thanks for the Idea I have some arms left over from a spider that I turned in to a monkey
now maybe I will make some thing too.
metal pants I hope he doesn't have to use the Bathroom in a Hurry !!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing your choices for colors with this little creature.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that is cool!
Did the eye remind you of Col. Clink? Is that how you got the name? The first thing I thought of.
Beautiful work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool Dave
I thought at first it was jack gone wild haha
a curmudgeon of metal .. nice idea.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oct31man said:


> Wow, that is cool!
> Did the eye remind you of Col. Clink? Is that how you got the name? The first thing I thought of.
> Beautiful work!


yes, the eyepiece prompted the name, but it is also a reference to the sound that the metal suit must make as he skuttles about.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What did you use for the eye?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Clink is now ready for some paint. Here's a few shots showing the face detail after a fussing with it for a few days.

































Sickie, the black eye is a small marble. I will be leaving the cavity behind it light colored to give it a 'following eye' effect. The glass eyepiece is the ball end of a large screwdriver wrapped with thin cardboard tube. I have coated the tube with sculpt or coat, and will be giving it a metallic paintjob like his suit.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Love the telescopic eye, Dave. Nice piece! I really like the musculature you've added to give it that extra realism. Your skills are vastly improving, my friend!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww Dave I want a lil Clink of my own! he is awesome! great imagination!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how tall is he?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> how tall is he?


He is 17 inches from his shiny metal butt to the tip of his eyepiece.

I painted the suit over the Holiday weekend. I used a mixture of acrylics and "Sophisticated finishes" metal coatings from Michaels. These paints have ground up metal in them to give a very realistic appearance.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww that is just cooler than cool! Dave, I always admired your work from when I first joined last year, but you honestly have grown better. The frau, Sid, and Bucketman were great... but this guy just has so much personality and character. These guys are really coming to life more and more.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Color looks good so far. I like the little beard too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love this. 

I hate you, but I love this.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I did some painting this weekend. I still need to go back and work out the arms and legs, and add in a few more details.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dave,

Please quit your job and work on these full time. It seems like it's too long between pics. The next time you have an opportunity, could you post a group photo?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

LOVE the paint job - this guy has great character!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow wow wow wow wow. Like I said, wow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man that's weird. Great job!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is great, love the paint work!


----------



## silermes (Jan 3, 2008)

*where do you get that clay?*

Dave that is awesome. Sorry to sound like a newbie but where do you get that clay?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

> The next time you have an opportunity, could you post a group photo?


 Group Photo? What group do you mean?



> where do you get that clay?


 Celluclay is a premix pulp paper mache' that I buy at Micheal's. Paperclay is an air dry clay product also sold at Michael's. I use Celluclay to build the form and paperclay to refine the details.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice work dave!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nothing short of spectacular as usual Dave. Great job.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

He is so yucky! I love him!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Omigod that is a _nasty_ little sumbitch... the amount of personality is awesome. Your fine details have really blossomed... right down to the wrinkles, the weathering on the belts and the little wattle on his neck... seriously, you need to work with a major-league FX puppeteer (like the Chiodos) who can make the mechanics for a little guy like this because it belongs in the movies. Not in the background, but as an actual character.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Group Photo? What group do you mean?
> 
> I should have been more specific; Clink and your other recent project - the Elders.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Where did you get the 2 part urethane?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Adam I said:


> Where did you get the 2 part urethane?


www.shopmaninc.com
http://www.shopmaninc.com/foam.html


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Clink was bad this weekend...he has lost his roaming priviledges.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Dude, very nice, WOW


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Amazing dave wowow


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

simply incredible! I'm speechless!!!!!!1


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

It's wonderful Dave, I can hardly wait to see the scene Clink will be in come Halloween.



Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm speechless!!!!!!1


Sickie it doesn't seem to affect your typing any.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Far too cool!

I can't wait to hear his backstory when it comes to you. I'm interested to see how it compares with the one that's been forming in my head when I see him. That new addition actually jibed with it nicely, believe it or not.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Clink is one of the coolest little creatures I've seen.
Well done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That metal suit keeps him cooler, if not downright cold!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yowsers Dave!!!!! That's sooo fricken awesome! Can't wait to meet clink one day  The paint job on him is fantabulous!!! Love it.... Love it.... Love it!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A little side note...his chain is a piece of black plastic chain I bought from Lowes for about 79 cents a foot...coated in thinned down sculpt or coat, rolled in sand while it was wet, and then painted....pretty cheap way to get a nice looking prop chain.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the chain Dave. The sand was a great idea, good texture.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with everyone...terrific paint job, that ball and chain looks real too. Great prop!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellant job dave!!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Seriously, props like that just take it to a whole new level in both creativity and detail. Any plans on a setting or theme for him?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is one wicked little sharp toothed dude. I can imagine him nabbing little bugs with his zoom eye and chowing down. Very nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic Dave, now the only question I have is....does he look more like mom or like dad?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Friggin' cool prop!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Another great monster Dave, makes me want to get to work another prop already. Got a pair of shark's jaws for xmas, thought that would be a good start for a prop!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kudos. Creepy, Clink has already found a home on the bookshelf in my office at work. (no clue how he will be displayed for halloween yet)


----------



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

this is nice. is there a forum for supplies? for instance where did you get your two part urethane?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bonesnberries said:


> this is nice. is there a forum for supplies? for instance where did you get your two part urethane?


There are many places online to purchase the 2-part urethane. Last year I bought from http://www.shopmaninc.com/foam.html
This year, since I was buying other products anyway, I bought from http://www.smoothon.com/foams.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, I love this. You are awesome Man! How did I miss this?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG.. I'll be seeing that one in my dreams tonight! ugh.. reminds me of a movie with a mutant dog in it.. can't remember the name..haha.. Great job.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

> Creepy, Clink has already found a home on the bookshelf in my office at work.


I bet your co-workers think you're strange....
I checked out the 2-part foam link you posted. What density foam do you find works best for your props?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

> I bet your co-workers think you're strange....


I bet his coworkers are afraid to approach. What a fabulous little fellow; kind of looks like ET gone bad.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> I bet your co-workers think you're strange....
> I checked out the 2-part foam link you posted. What density foam do you find works best for your props?


I have only used the 3 lb density, and have no complaints. It is MUCH better than using greatstuff.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Dave! This guy looks awesome!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love your imagination we have some similar views but you can actually make it into an amazing product. When are you gonna open a prop store or work in the movies?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Amazing work indeed dead dude! Your originality is what sets you apart...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That little guy NEEDS to be animated and get a voice.

What if I told you that I'm one degree of separation away from the guy that did the voices for the Gremlins? He's a friend of a friend of mine and lives locally. I bet he'd make that nasty little nipper really come alive...!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang Guys...thanks alot.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow Dave that is a absolutely wonderfully creepy lil' dude! You are very talented!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very old thread, but worth a new look. This is one of my favorites of the many props made by Dave.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wao, that Thing is awesome!


----------

